# My eggs are better unfertilized, thank you



## xesya

Hello, 

This is a bit of an odd request but how do I say: "My eggs are better unfertilized, thank you." in Romanian? I have a Romanian friend who loves to joke around all the time and I'd like to type back this response.

Thank you for your help!!

~ xesya


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi, 

Hope this works for you: 

*Ouăle mele sunt mai bune nefertilizate, multumesc! *

Good Luck! 

/robbie


----------



## xesya

Thank you for your help robbie!!!! 

~ xesya


----------



## robbie_SWE

It was a pleasure! 

 

robbie


----------

